# Any interest in Arduino projects??



## bvd1940 (Jan 1, 2015)

Here is a real informative thread from C Fellowes that might just be some help.
I have watched him on various builds and he is good to learn from.
Link is, http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=17896
But be aware it might start up a overload in your projects list.:rubbinghands:
I just ordered some starter materials from http://www.nkcelectronics.com/arduino-diecimila.html which has real Arduino boards and has about everything you need to get started including tutorials on a lot of projects.:thumbzup3:
A new toy to keep this old man thinking:makingdecision:


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 1, 2015)

I've read through that C Fellowes thread several times. It's on my to-do list. I'm also looking for a straight forward electronic threading setup using an Arduino. I had found one once and some how or another lost the bookmark and haven't relocated it yet. 

Do you have any other projects in mind? I know the basic Arduino runs GRBL (there are ports for the Arduino Mega as well) that interprets streaming Gcode from USB for machine control. It actually works well, but the streaming/control software is a bit lacking in features. Still very functional for basic needs. 

Then there was the project (I believe it was on this forum) that used an Arduino to wirelessly connect your inexpensive DRO's to a tablet / smart phone.  

Mark


----------



## bvd1940 (Jan 1, 2015)

MarkStephen said:


> I've read through that C Fellowes thread several times. It's on my to-do list. I'm also looking for a straight forward electronic threading setup using an Arduino. I had found one once and some how or another lost the bookmark and haven't relocated it yet.
> 
> Do you have any other projects in mind? I know the basic Arduino runs GRBL (there are ports for the Arduino Mega as well) that interprets streaming Gcode from USB for machine control. It actually works well, but the streaming/control software is a bit lacking in features. Still very functional for basic needs.
> 
> ...


I have all kinds on ideas like stepper mtrs for feeds for surface grinder to automate that process, rotating table but I will use and existing table I have already to prove of concept as Rick Sparber along with dozens of other projects I have not even dreamed of yet:rubbinghands:
And as always still troling the BBS for new & exciting projects:thumbzup3:
I still await my first order of toys to start playing:ups:


----------



## kevinpg (Jan 1, 2015)

I believe you mean Yuriy's Toys for the DRO project.

_www.*yuriys*toys.com/p/android-dro.htm_

I used this to add DRO to my Sherline, it works great, scales are larger than the lathe  so I am considering setting the Sherline on riser blocks and changing the cross slide DRO, either by relocating or trying to find the world's smallest capacitance scales DRO for a reasonable hobbyist price.

I have a couple of Unimat 3's I plan to do as well.

Been too busy with other projects but want to also start playing with Intel Edison  or Raspberry Pi B+ to use as a media center replacement for the 6 disk DVD in my daughters handicap van ( that expensive player has a crappy plastic changer arm that broke - which seems to be common but on a thousand dollar DVD player, it is a bit much.) I would be able to gut the DVD player, add in the Raspberry Pi and SSD loaded with all her movies for a fraction of the cost new and about equal to the cost of a used one off ebay that will just break like the last one.

One of the things I would like to do with Arduino or Edison, maybe just use a Raspberry, is to build my on 3D printer.


----------



## acourtjester (Jan 1, 2015)

HI
I just finished C Fellows electronic dividing head with Arduino control works like a champ.  Cut 2 gears for a project very happy.  I had a D Gingery DIY dividing head for years and had used it for cutting gears in the past I sold it on Ebay.  This one is so much easier to use. Also downloaded a program call GearDFX that will calculate the spects for cutting gears in a second.  I changed Chucks program to match my drive ratio just one set of numbers for the steps per rotation.

have fun
Tom:jester:


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice setup Tom, (acourtjester) Is that a 5C collet setup your using there? I was thinking about using a worm drive as that way I could get away with a smaller stepper motor and not have to rely on the holding torque. Though from what I understand, this is not that big of an issue? 

Congrats on a successful build!

Mark


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 1, 2015)

Yup, I do a fair amount of Arduino and Picaxe tinkering in my spare time too.  A ton of fun to make stuff move or control something.  I built a temp sensing thermostat to run a freezer at cold beer temps and turned the freezer into a root beer dispenser with a 5 gallon keg of homemade root beer for Momma to enjoy.  Real root beer has an ingredient that quiet a grumbling stomach and calms that sick to you stomach feeling rather nicely and quickly too.  I originally planned to use an Arduino to power a stepper motor to add powered feed to my HF 5980 mill/drill/lathe.  My hands shake so bad that a power feed is almost a must for me to get any kind of a smooth surface finish at all.


Bob


----------



## acourtjester (Jan 1, 2015)

yes it is a C5 I have it setup that way so if the gear has a larger ID and just machine a mandrill to fit from larger stock. With the larger gear I was only cutting a segment (22 teeth of 120) of the full gear. So that mandrill has a disk on it that was close to the complete gear diameter for extra support behind the blank.  
:jester:   here is what I an using the gears for, the foot controller shown on the second half of the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=283PgFZbHAA


----------



## rgray (Jan 1, 2015)

Great stuff here. I recently got some of the electronics and intend to build an electronic dividing head myself.

Nothing intelligent to say just want to be able to find this later...Just ignore me.

We need a "follow this thread" button....maybe there is one and I don't know.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 1, 2015)

rgray said:


> Great stuff here. I recently got some of the electronics and intend to build an electronic dividing head myself.
> 
> Nothing intelligent to say just want to be able to find this later...Just ignore me.
> 
> We need a "follow this thread" button....maybe there is one and I don't know.





   At the top of each thread there is a "thread tools" button click that and click subscribe.


----------



## bpratl (Jan 3, 2015)

This thread convinced me to convert my rotary table to stepper drive, as I already have 90% of the components and now the Arduino Sketch, I just needed a fire under my A**. Bob


----------



## Ken_Shea (Jan 3, 2015)

bpratl said:


> This thread convinced me to convert my rotary table to stepper drive, as I already have 90% of the components and now the Arduino Sketch, I just needed a fire under my A**. Bob



Sounds good, now lets see some of the steps to completion, just hearing about it ain't no help


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 3, 2015)

Found this  - Electronic lead screw - (Russian site) - http://www.chipmaker.ru/topic/118083/ and YouTube Channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4MxjkvIAM-RirhJelPrGHw

Nice setup, Arduino Mega and LCD keypad. Personally I would be happy to have something that just powered the Z. Don't really need or want "full" automation. Still, looks interesting. 

Mark


----------



## bvd1940 (Jan 3, 2015)

MarkStephen said:


> Found this  - Electronic lead screw - (Russian site) - http://www.chipmaker.ru/topic/118083/ and YouTube Channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4MxjkvIAM-RirhJelPrGHw
> 
> Nice setup, Arduino Mega and LCD keypad. Personally I would be happy to have something that just powered the Z. Don't really need or want "full" automation. Still, looks interesting.
> 
> Mark


Me no speaky the ruski anic: looks real interesting though :thumbzup3:


----------



## bpratl (Jan 4, 2015)

MarkStephen said:


> Found this  - Electronic lead screw -
> Nice setup, Arduino Mega and LCD keypad. Personally I would be happy to have something that just powered the Z. Don't really need or want "full" automation. Still, looks interesting.
> Mark


Mark, I thought the same thing, about 4 months ago, but you will get hooked once you automate the Z axis. Than the X axis to do threading, tapers and balls, after that you will start looking at Machine Control Software, there is no end after that, believe me. Bob


----------

